# charset oder MySQL für äöü,é



## Andre (25. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe das problem, dass ich meinene Daten von einem anderen Server zügeln musste nun zeigt dieser in den MySQL Datenbank die äöü,é richtig an (also speichert diese korrekt), aber bei der Ausgabe stimmt dies nicht überein.

Die Datenbank ist Latin_swedish

Da es sich um Adressen handelt, brauche ich diese richtig kann sie also nicht in die ASCII Sprache Umwandeln.

Könnte ich die /etc/apache2/conf.d/charset auf " off " stellen, welche auswirkungen hat dies auf ISPConfig 2.2.23 oder gibt es die möglichkeit diese in der MySQL Datenbank zu ändern.

Gruss


----------



## Till (25. Juni 2008)

Das hat überhaupt keine Auswirkunden auf ISPConfig, da ISPConfig seinen eigenen Apache Webserver auf port 81 hat.


----------



## Quest (4. Nov. 2008)

Es ist auch möglich dem SQL-Server vor der Abfrage mitzuteilen, in welchem Zeichensatz man sich mit ihm unterhalten möchte.
Schichst du zum Bleistift ein mysql_query("SET NAMES 'UTF8'") ab, so erwartet der Server über die aktive Verbindung von dir ab sofort alle Strings in UTF8 und wird seinerseits auch immer in UTF8 antworten.


----------

